
Using MicroCOVIDs to Quantify Your Covid Risk - rhyslindmark
https://www.microcovid.org/
======
dopylitty
Cool idea. Would it be possible to further break down the risk? Getting Covid
has different levels of risk for different people.

I’ve never seen a clear analysis that explains the risks for a particular
person of 1. Having symptoms 2. Having symptoms severe enough to be unable to
function for several weeks 3. Severe enough to require oxygenation/short
hospitalization 4. Severe enough to require long term hospitalization

The other question is how this risk compares to other activities. I have no
idea whether driving to the store is more or less risky than being in the
store during the pandemic.

~~~
nanomonkey
interesting, although the risk to one person might be calculable, but each of
us interacts with others who might not be fortunate enough to take on that
risk. It would be much harder to take those people into account also. Taking
on risks that might have negative consequences with the clerk at the grocery
store, or your own family members feels selfish.

------
dnr
This looks pretty thorough and is a better stab at quantifying things than
I've seen before. Thank you!

